
Jeffrey Epstein’s Death, Critical Thinking, and the Decline of Reporting - cribbles
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/08/jeffrey-epsteins-death-critical-thinking-and-the-decline-of-reporting.html
======
Fjolsvith
"And then there’s the bizarre show of the raid on Epstein’s island. Was that
displacement activity? If it was an important target, why after he was dead
and not earlier?"

This was easily apparent to me. No objections to a search warrant.

